# Pallotta: "Scusa Milan, mi hanno dato informazioni errate"



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:

"Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."

Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Up


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Luglio 2017)

Bravo abbassa le ali!


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (28 Luglio 2017)

AHAHAHAHHAH ridicolo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Luglio 2017)

Pallotta, che figura di menta.... che più che verso Fassone, dovrà giustificare verso l'ambiente Roma


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Io mi vergognerei di avere un presidente così


----------



## neoxes (28 Luglio 2017)

Pagliaccio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Luglio 2017)

Bravo, rientra nei ranghi và...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2017)

Non sarebbe stato meglio restare zitto?


----------



## chicagousait (28 Luglio 2017)

Ha fatto la figuraccia, è stato distrutto con i fatti e ora ha la coda tra le gambe. Buffone


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Gira la voce che le sorelle Pallotta, nel ristorante da loro gestito a Boston, presentino come specialità i celeberrimi gnocchi fatti in casa alla Tomas Milian ("Ahò, ma che fai li gnocchi cor c^lo?"). Se qualcuno passasse in Massachusetts, è pregato di provare e poi recensire su TripAdvisor. 
A lui piacciono di sicuro, visto che la camicia a quadri è sempre sporca di sugo. Golosone!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



D'altronde è il presidente della rometta. Bella figura, complimenti. Campioni bisogna esserlo anche nelle dichiarazioni e nello stile, per questo la Roma sarà sempre l'ultima ruota del carro. Ne pagheranno le conseguenze, non hanno i soldi, hanno perso la testa: ma chi c.zzo credi di essere? Stai parlando del Milan fallito di un suino. Al massimo è Fassone che minaccia la tua società ridicola e priva di prospettive.


----------



## ultràinside (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Scuse scuse... mi hanno dato informazioni errate ... e che ti fregava di avere informazioni sul Milan ? 
Palla Pallotta, il tuo era un attacco mirato e voluto ! 
Vffncl !


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (28 Luglio 2017)

Al livello formale (replica su facebook) Fassone è stato un modello di aplomb e comunicazione ma visto la veloce controreplica di pallotta con relative scuse secondo me il Fasso era incazzato come una biscia e ha fatto un paio di telefonate bollenti.
Se vedete il video si percepisce il notevole senso di irritazione del Fasso.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Gran bella figura hai fatto, complimenti.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Luglio 2017)

MarcoVanBasten ha scritto:


> Al livello formale (replica su facebook) Fassone è stato un modello di aplomb e comunicazione ma visto la veloce controreplica di pallotta con relative scuse secondo me il Fasso era incazzato come una biscia e ha fatto un paio di telefonate bollenti.
> Se vedete il video si percepisce il notevole senso di irritazione del Fasso.



Anche secondo me.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Tizi (agente FIFA) a Radio TMw: quella di Pallotta è una chiara azione di disturbo a livello finanziario nei confronti del Milan.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tizi (agente FIFA) a Radio TMw: quella di Pallotta è una chiara azione di disturbo a livello finanziario nei confronti del Milan.



Si, ma la portasse avanti almeno, perché se chiede scusa dopo un'ora fai solo una figura di medda


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Si, ma la portasse avanti almeno, perché se chiede scusa dopo un'ora fai solo una figura di medda



E invece le scuse immediate a mio avviso sono proprio la conferma di quanto sostenuto. Gli interesseva mettere un tarlo nelle teste di qualcuno.


----------



## Cantastorie (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Io andrei a comprargli qualcuno. Così, giusto per fargli capire che aria tira.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Dopo Raiola , il signor Pallotta prende una lezione di communicazione. Al livello mediatico, Fassone è molto preparato.
Se ci sono ancora candidati a l'umiliazione in mondovisione.

* Iscrivitevi #sculacciarmiDottorFassone*


----------



## cubase55 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



A parte che non si capisce perchè Pallotta debba ricevere notizie in merito a quanto fa il Milan, dichiararle al mondo intero per poi doversi giustificare per averle ricevute errate. E non è certo in questo modo che collabora per "migliorare il calcio italiano".
Diciamola tutta: uno sfondone galattico, scuse banali e pessima figura... Si capisce come uno simile abbia preso la squadra solo per il business dello stadio. Sono curioso di vedere quanto ci mettono i tifosi a dargli il benservito...


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> E invece le scuse immediate a mio avviso sono proprio la conferma di quanto sostenuto. Gli interesseva mettere un tarlo nelle teste di qualcuno.



E invece si sono rivelate un assist alla Rui Costa. Perchè hanno dato l'occasione a Fax di spiegare serenamente (insomma... sembrava abbastanza agitato a dire la verità ) la situazione finanziaria del Milan.

Lo sfondone tirato da Pallotta esprime in verità il sentimento "di pancia" di tanti tifosi anche milanisti, ammettiamolo. Che sorga qualche dubbio di fronte a questa valanga di milioni è normale. Che però il presidente della Roma si permetta di parlarne in questo modo, manco fosse al bar, proprio non va bene invece.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2017)

Dai adesso torna nel cestino


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Luglio 2017)

Ecco, non provarci mai più


----------



## sballotello (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



ha fatto bene a chiuderla subito..rimasto basito da ciò che ha detto


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

Ome si dice dalle mie parti, si è calato le corna, in pratica xD Benissimo


----------



## mandraghe (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.




Scuse ridicole e risibili. Evidentemente l'italo-americano non si aspettava la risposta puntuale e circostanziata di Fassone. Non si aspettava inoltre che Fassone lo sfidasse sui numeri, aspetto nel quale Pallotta si è dimostato dilettantesco.

La cosa che davvero stupisce è che, insieme alla canea juventina e interista, anche alcuni milanisti non hanno perso occasione per tirare fuori teorie ed ipotesi che si pensava che il closing ed il mercato scoppiettante avessero spazzato via. Pazienza, aspetteremo che anche questi novelli San Tommaso si ricredano...


----------



## Crox93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Sempre più pagliaccio


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

E ora pure da Sabatini le ha prese... Qualcuno controlli se non si è ammazzato


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Luglio 2017)

Quanto godo!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Ome si dice dalle mie parti, si è calato le corna, in pratica xD Benissimo



anche da me si dice così. Siciliano?


----------



## Victorss (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.


Riesce ad essere più pagliaccio di De Laurentis ahahahaaha
Complimenti per la figura di menta signor Pallottola.
Dopo il suino olandese altro ignorante che viene umiliato in mondovisione da Fassone. 
Sto uomo mi farà cambiare sponda


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> anche da me si dice così. Siciliano?



Si, siciliana a dire il vero


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Ma non si vergogna?


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Sicuramente avrà parlato con ruiu, sicuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Dopo la figura di melma chiede scusa, sarebbe bello se prima usassero il cervello.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Non appena il leone ha rialzato lo sguardo il cane è ritornato nella cuccia


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Si, siciliana a dire il vero



Ops...sorry non avevo capito dal nick


----------



## mil77 (28 Luglio 2017)

che pirla


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ops...sorry non avevo capito dal nick



Ma scusa de che? Figurati!


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2017)

Incredibile, che figuraccia ha fatto questo?!


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Madonna che sfigato.
Sarebbe bello che Li desse mandato a Fassone di prendergli Radja, come colpo di grazia.


----------



## Heaven (28 Luglio 2017)

Che pagliaccio


----------



## Butcher (28 Luglio 2017)

Si è fatto la cacchina sotto?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Mi sa che è arrivata la strigliata del suo amicone Singer.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Mha queste figuracce proprio non le capisco.. 
si è preso dei contraccolpi da noi da Sabatini che l'ha smentito e calpestato con certe frasi "Moratti è un vero presidente"
e ora la cosa peggiore per lui ! I Tifosi 
ha detto pari pari "se non si fa lo Stadio vendo!" 
che era Business si sapeva ma qui ti metti lo stesso la tifoseria contro haha
già non erano in buoni rapporti..


----------



## malos (28 Luglio 2017)

Sabatini: "Pallotta è in stato confusionale". Questo oggi ne ha prese a destra e a manca.


----------



## Raryof (28 Luglio 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Sabatini: "Pallotta è in stato confusionale". Questo oggi ne ha prese a destra e a manca.



A parte tutto ma il senso di queste dichiarazioni? cioè tu presidente della Roma che vendi ogni anno i migliori per raccattare un secondo/terzo posto grazie all'incapacità di chi non va oltre il sesto posto ti metti a spulciare in casa di quella che è la società che ha fatto un mercato clamoroso, ha speso e spenderà una cifra record per il mercato italiano e potrebbe tranquillamente comprare da te l'anno prossimo nel rispetto del mercato e di possibili trattative che si potrebbero intavolare tra le parti (non dico solo in uscita ma pure il Suso di turno)?
C'è da rimanere senza parole, come fai a dar contro ad una dirigenza chiara e limpida come questa che non ha paura di parlare di cifre e fa le cose alla luce del sole? una dirigenza che si è appena insediata tra l'altro, è da vigliacchi.
Chi è il pazzo che si metterebbe contro questo Milan ora? prima c'era il Giannino e faceva pena a tutti, faceva comodo, mai uno sgarbo, mai niente, sempre passivi, ora che le cose sono cambiate è inutile mettersi contro questo Milan e questa piazza.
Ci augurano di fallire ma un nostro possibile fallimento significa una serie A mediocre ancora per tanti anni.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Luglio 2017)

ma solo io ci leggo un forte tono ironico nelle (presunte) scuse, cioè questo continua a prenderci per il culo eh


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Ansa. Pallotta replica a Fassone:
> 
> "Milan scusami, mi hanno dato informazioni errate. Ti auguro buona fortuna e son convinto che collaboreremo assieme per migliorare il calcio italiano."
> 
> Caso rientrato dunque. Almeno formalmente.



Sinceramente: solidarietà per i tifosi della Roma


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sinceramente: solidarietà per i tifosi della Roma



Ma sono anni che fa così. Sarà perchè è americano...


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Scusatemi, ma secondo voi con queste scuse è veramente mortificato e convinto da Fassone? E veramente pensate che Pallotta sia uno sprovveduto rosicone a livello imprenditoriale?

Senza offesa per Fassone, ma Pallotta a livello dirigenziale ed ovviamente affaristico non può nemmeno essere messo nella stessa frase col nostro, che è un mero esecutore manageriale.

Parliamo di un signore che tra Tudor Inv. e Raptor Fund prima, e poi nello sport coi Boston Celtics, ha fatto una fortuna partendo praticamente dal nulla e non sbagliando una singola mossa.

Questo sia chiaro non toglie che se dice fesserie vadano rimarcate, così come non vuol dire che uno di successo o tra i più ricchi al mondo debba sempre indovinare investimenti ed analisi finanziarie.
Ma forse un po' più di rispetto per la sua storia e per le sue scuse (per quanto di facciata) non sarebbe fuori luogo.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma secondo voi con queste scuse è veramente mortificato e convinto da Fassone? E veramente pensate che Pallotta sia uno sprovveduto rosicone a livello imprenditoriale?
> 
> Senza offesa per Fassone, ma Pallotta a livello dirigenziale ed ovviamente affaristico non può nemmeno essere messo nella stessa frase col nostro, che è un mero esecutore manageriale.
> 
> ...



si ma io non capisco cosa intende. dice che il milan non ripianerà con elliott e finirà in mano al fondo? ok, potrebbe essere. e quindi? è simile a quello che è successo alla roma che ha preso lui. poi si lamenta che sta spendendo troppo sul mercato, ma si sa che adesso può e poi nei prossimi anni anche il milan sarà probabilmente soggetto alle stesse restrizioni del financial fair play che sono toccate alla roma. quindi? mi pare strano che se ne esca proprio pallotta con ste cose visto che è uno addentro proprio agli stessi meccanismi (leva finanziari, fondi, esposizione con le banche); sono cose che magari mi aspettavo da un presidente "tradizionalista" di quelli vecchio stampo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma secondo voi con queste scuse è veramente mortificato e convinto da Fassone? E veramente pensate che Pallotta sia uno sprovveduto rosicone a livello imprenditoriale?
> 
> Senza offesa per Fassone, ma Pallotta a livello dirigenziale ed ovviamente affaristico non può nemmeno essere messo nella stessa frase col nostro, che è un mero esecutore manageriale.
> 
> ...


Perchè dare rispetto a uno che 1) ci ha dato dei fuori di testa 2) ci ha detto che siamo dei poveracci senza soldi 3) ci ha minacciato di incombere in pesanti sanzioni 4) ha dichiarato il falso delegittimando appositamente una sua concorrente alla Champions League?
Per pretendere il rispetto bisogna prima darlo.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Ma che l'abbia fatta fuori dal vaso mi pare chiaro a prescindere, soprattutto per l'aspetto "formale" ok e lo stile come ha perfettamente rimarcato Fassone.

Ma farlo passare come un Lotito o Zamparini o Cellino o Preziosi qualsiasi va contro la sua storia, perché se a Boston parli in quei termini di lui non dico che ti arrestano ma quasi 

Poi nella sostanza siamo sempre lì: noi stiamo riscrivendo la storia economica, finanziaria e geopolitica dell'azienda calcio mondiale. Pretendere di non essere nell'occhio del ciclone, nel bene e nel male, è utopico. Consiglio solo di prepararsi.


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma secondo voi con queste scuse è veramente mortificato e convinto da Fassone? E veramente pensate che Pallotta sia uno sprovveduto rosicone a livello imprenditoriale?
> 
> Senza offesa per Fassone, ma Pallotta a livello dirigenziale ed ovviamente affaristico non può nemmeno essere messo nella stessa frase col nostro, che è un mero esecutore manageriale.
> 
> ...



La Roma con lui non ha vinto nulla, ma a lui non frega niente, perché tanto è qui solo per speculazioni edilizie con la scusa dello stadio. I Boston non gli gestisce sicuramene da solo e di soldi ne metterà molto pochi.
Fossero vere le sue "informazioni" dovrebbe essere tranquillo, invece mi sembra alquanto nervoso.
Zero rispetto per uno così


----------



## Symon (28 Luglio 2017)

Primo scontro di Serie A Milan-Roma - 5-0 con autogol Romanista.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma che l'abbia fatta fuori dal vaso mi pare chiaro a prescindere, soprattutto per l'aspetto "formale" ok e lo stile come ha perfettamente rimarcato Fassone.
> 
> Ma farlo passare come un Lotito o Zamparini o Cellino o Preziosi qualsiasi va contro la sua storia, perché se a Boston parli in quei termini di lui non dico che ti arrestano ma quasi
> 
> Poi nella sostanza siamo sempre lì: noi stiamo riscrivendo la storia economica, finanziaria e geopolitica dell'azienda calcio mondiale. Pretendere di non essere nell'occhio del ciclone, nel bene e nel male, è utopico. Consiglio solo di prepararsi.



A Boston Pallotta è amato solo da Nebo, il ristorante della sorella. Se vai al TD Garden e chiedi a un tifoso qualunque sia esso dei Bruins o dei Celtics, ti dirà che è un mero speculatore. Niente di più. Ecco, diranno che è bravissimo a far soldi tramite lo sport.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (29 Luglio 2017)




----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


>



Questa foto è almeno di un 3/4 giorni prima di queste dichiarazioni di pallotta..
Per quanto maldini sia il mio idolo, chissà se sono collegate..


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma che l'abbia fatta fuori dal vaso mi pare chiaro a prescindere, soprattutto per l'aspetto "formale" ok e lo stile come ha perfettamente rimarcato Fassone.
> 
> Ma farlo passare come un Lotito o Zamparini o Cellino o Preziosi qualsiasi va contro la sua storia, perché se a Boston parli in quei termini di lui non dico che ti arrestano ma quasi
> 
> Poi nella sostanza siamo sempre lì: noi stiamo riscrivendo la storia economica, finanziaria e geopolitica dell'azienda calcio mondiale. Pretendere di non essere nell'occhio del ciclone, nel bene e nel male, è utopico. Consiglio solo di prepararsi.


Non è " farlo passare come un" purtroppo per lui si è fatto passare da solo come un Zamparini o Cellino o Preziosi qualsiasi, potrà avere anche ottime competenze nel campo economico, ma se parla come un ignorante sparando cose a caso come mio nonno al bar quando beve 2 bianchini di troppo non è che si può dargli del genio eh.


----------



## Pitermilanista (29 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma che l'abbia fatta fuori dal vaso mi pare chiaro a prescindere, soprattutto per l'aspetto "formale" ok e lo stile come ha perfettamente rimarcato Fassone.
> 
> Ma farlo passare come un Lotito o Zamparini o Cellino o Preziosi qualsiasi va contro la sua storia, perché se a Boston parli in quei termini di lui non dico che ti arrestano ma quasi
> 
> Poi nella sostanza siamo sempre lì: noi stiamo riscrivendo la storia economica, finanziaria e geopolitica dell'azienda calcio mondiale. Pretendere di non essere nell'occhio del ciclone, nel bene e nel male, è utopico. Consiglio solo di prepararsi.



Non stiamo riscrivendo nulla, è un'operazione finanziaria sulla falsariga di quella dei Glazer a Manchester, solo più rischiosa visto il diverso contesto.

Quanto a Pallotta, nei Celtics conta meno di zero, nella Roma non ha messo mezzo euro come giustamente ricordatogli oggi dal Santo Fumatore (il che può essere un merito, dal suo punto di vista) e non ha vinto nemmeno una coppa di gelato in sei anni, e in quanto all'essere "tra i più ricchi al mondo" o "famoso a Boston, che se ne parli ti arrestano", non scherziamo nemmeno. Credo che il nostro povero Li lo sopravanzi, a livello di ricchezza personale ed assets.
Non so da dove derivi la tua ammirazione per il personaggio, forse sarebbe bene prestassi più attenzione alla vicenda stadio, i rapporti con Marino e Parnasi, con Unicredit, le inutili sparate su un argomento che non conosce minimamente (il calcio), i tuffi in piscina, le camicie a quadretti sporche di sugo. 
Sarà famoso a Boston per il ristorante delle sorelle, forse. Dicono l'amatricana sia gustosa...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (29 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Questa foto è almeno di un 3/4 giorni prima di queste dichiarazioni di pallotta..
> Per quanto maldini sia il mio idolo, chissà se sono collegate..



Il dubbio viene....

Purtroppo dopo il 2 di picche che ci ha rifilato, il Paolo calciatore sta facendo spazio al Paolo uomo, che devo essere sincero, mi sta deludendo parecchio.


----------



## albydigei (29 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non stiamo riscrivendo nulla, è un'operazione finanziaria sulla falsariga di quella dei Glazer a Manchester, solo più rischiosa visto il diverso contesto.
> 
> Quanto a Pallotta, nei Celtics conta meno di zero, nella Roma non ha messo mezzo euro come giustamente ricordatogli oggi dal Santo Fumatore (il che può essere un merito, dal suo punto di vista) e non ha vinto nemmeno una coppa di gelato in sei anni, e in quanto all'essere "tra i più ricchi al mondo" o "famoso a Boston, che se ne parli ti arrestano", non scherziamo nemmeno. Credo che il nostro povero Li lo sopravanzi, a livello di ricchezza personale ed assets.
> Non so da dove derivi la tua ammirazione per il personaggio, forse sarebbe bene prestassi più attenzione alla vicenda stadio, i rapporti con Marino e Parnasi, con Unicredit, le inutili sparate su un argomento che non conosce minimamente (il calcio), i tuffi in piscina, le camicie a quadretti sporche di sugo.
> Sarà famoso a Boston per il ristorante delle sorelle, forse. Dicono l'amatricana sia gustosa...



Più rischiosa? Oh, i Glazer nello Utd non hanno messo un euro e l'operazione di acquisto era quasi interamente leveraged: mi pare al primo anno, per un valore della società di un miliardo, si fosse sopra i SEICENTO milioni di debito (si è arrivato fino a 750), interamente scaricati sulla società... Il rapporto indebitamento/fatturato era il DOPPIO di quello del milan di oggi. 

In 10 anni hanno speso circa 800 milioni di interessi, e nonostante questo sono diventati la potenza economica n1 al mondo.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Questa foto è almeno di un 3/4 giorni prima di queste dichiarazioni di pallotta..
> Per quanto maldini sia il mio idolo, chissà se sono collegate..



Non credo dai...
Ma sinceramente ci ho pensato pure io...
Sarebbe un enorme delusione, un attacco al Milan


----------



## Igniorante (29 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Il dubbio viene....
> 
> Purtroppo dopo il 2 di picche che ci ha rifilato, il Paolo calciatore sta facendo spazio al Paolo uomo, che devo essere sincero, mi sta deludendo parecchio.



Questi sono i fatti:

-Maldini schifa la nostra nuova società e non accetta il ruolo che avrebbero voluto ricoprisse
-lo stesso Maldini non disdegna incontri, in amicizia ovviamente, con Presidenti di altre società che hanno business in America
-uno di quei Presidenti attacca clamorosamente, e sciaguratamente vista la figuraccia che ne è derivata, il Milan e la sua nuova società

poi ognuno si faccia la sua idea


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (29 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Questi sono i fatti:
> 
> -Maldini schifa la nostra nuova società e non accetta il ruolo che avrebbero voluto ricoprisse
> -lo stesso Maldini non disdegna incontri, in amicizia ovviamente, con Presidenti di altre società che hanno business in America
> ...



La penso come te, il quadro sembra abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## pipporo (29 Luglio 2017)

Paolo non si toca.


----------

